# Convert Floaters to Field Decoys



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

So, I couldn't find any threads directly related to this, and I'm in the market for a solution to this issue, so I thought I'd raise it here. 

I own several dozen floating duck decoys, some canada floaters, and two dozen canada shells, but no duck decoys I can use in the field. I have two related questions: (1) have any of you tried simply using your keeled floater duck decoys in a field, situated in a way so they are not tipped to one side (i.e., digging a small trench under each deek, or propping them up with a rock or something); and (2) if what I just said is ridiculous and unfeasible, do any of you recommend any products to convert my floater duck decoys into field decoys? 

I've seen a few products on the market, that are basically little stands for duck floaters, and some have little orange feet on them. I have no idea whether a product like this is even necessary for using floaters in a field, so I thought I'd throw it out here as a topic. I own a half dozen canada floaters that have removable keels, which is nice, but I've never seen duck floaters like that. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

DCVR makes stands, online only now I guess. 

http://dcvroutdoors.com/products


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a dozen of the DCVR stands still sealed in the box. I know that G&H makes plastic sticks to clip onto the decoys too! 
I think the important thing is to get a majority of the decoys up off the ground to look like ducks/here on their feet walking and eating.
I have 2 dozen old style GHG with the removable keels that I MEANT to take time this summer to make into a 3/4 shell type decoy!! They are still sitting in my attic waiting to be started!! HAHA!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

If field hunting ducks I would take Canada decoys and a duck spinner over duck decoys. If running a small spread I would say 3 dozen honkers to a dozen ducks. I will run up to 20-30 dozen with only a couple dozen ducks, it doesn't take much for ducks in a field if they're hitting it.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Good stuff. So, are you guys saying that it isn't a great idea to just set keeled floaters on the ground (with them setting upright somehow, not tilted) because they will be too low, and that something should be done to make them look like they are standing? 

Sounds like I should invest in a half or a whole dozen of those stands to set my duck floaters on, and then use the two dozen canada shells along with my mojo mallard drake spinner in the field. 

That being said, how important do you guys think having something that resembles orange duck feet on the stands are? I've seen some products with a little orange thing that resembles the feet, and some that don't have it. I can't imagine it being crucial, but I acknowledge that extra details never hurt. Unless it's necessary, I would tend to buy whichever is the most economical in terms of money.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I just scoped out the DCVR decoy stakes. They look like the ticket. I'm going to give it a week with these things sitting in my cart on Amazon before making the purchase, so if anybody has any feedback on them, lemme know! Thanks again.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Lamarsh said:


> Good stuff. So, are you guys saying that it isn't a great idea to just set keeled floaters on the ground (with them setting upright somehow, not tilted) because they will be too low, and that something should be done to make them look like they are standing?
> 
> Sounds like I should invest in a half or a whole dozen of those stands to set my duck floaters on, and then use the two dozen canada shells along with my mojo mallard drake spinner in the field.
> 
> That being said, how important do you guys think having something that resembles orange duck feet on the stands are? I've seen some products with a little orange thing that resembles the feet, and some that don't have it. I can't imagine it being crucial, but I acknowledge that extra details never hurt. Unless it's necessary, I would tend to buy whichever is the most economical in terms of money.


It's only a visible thing, ducks feed very anxiously. The DCVR stands will get you up high enough.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

1. Place two dozen goose shells where ducks are a using field, or near any water in field.

2. Arrange in two groups.

3. Place spinning wing decoy into wind between the two groups. 

4. Sit at upwind side of one of the pods of geese well hidden. Spinny to your left foot if right handed, vice versa if left.

5. Hide well.

6. Call little once you have their attention.

7. If they pile in, let them. If not take them on the first pass.

8. Shoot. Repeat until limit reached.

I have 7 dozen malkard field decoys. I haven't set one in years, even use geese when goose season is closed.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

http://floatertofield.com/ seen em at he bay city show. Almost forgot there name, not sure how he orings would hold up


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Man goose dekes for visibility and lucky ducks on different pole lengths and your good. Just get on the X or in between the roost and feeding field and cover up good. Throw in a feed chuckle and hit them hard on the corners if they're circling your spread. Good luck. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome advice. Thanks guys. I think I might try just my two dozen goose shells with the mojo mallard drake spinner to see if that works before spending the money on the stakes. But if I decide to throw some mallards on stakes into a spread of the canada shells, how close can the mallards be to the canadas? Does that matter?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've found geese do not like to fly over ducks. So upwind.

We had a hard time closing geese to a mixed spread even with the spinnies pulled.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't spend money on the stakes. You would be just fine with the goose decoys you have and a spinner.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

wavie said:


> Personally I wouldn't spend money on the stakes. You would be just fine with the goose decoys you have and a spinner.


And I thought joining this forum would make me just spend even more money on waterfowl gear, but you dudes are saving me money  Thanks!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No. Spend it on a layout blind. Or ammo. Or or or.

I've done this 26 years, and now with my daughter starting to carry well the blood letting is crazy...


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> No. Spend it on a layout blind. Or ammo. Or or or.
> 
> I've done this 26 years, and now with my daughter starting to carry well the blood letting is crazy...


Haha, it really does seem to never end, does it? Right when you're convinced you have everything you need...... $$$$$$$$$$


----------

